# Finland calling!



## MikkoN (Sep 15, 2007)

Hi!

Mikko from Finland here. I live in Siuntio which is located 45km west from Helsinki.

I have kept mantids some 8 years ago while living in UK.

Now getting back to this hobby.

Species kept previously:

D.dessicata

D.lobata

G.gemmatus

Sphodromantis sp.

Currently keeping H.coronatus.

Would get more species but winter is on the way and wild food will soon be unavailable.

Very interested in Gongylus, Idolomantis, Empusa, Phyllocrania, Deroplatys and pretty much any bizarre looking species.

I'm also starting with beetles now.

Fine forum you have here. Thanks for having me!

Best regards,

Mikko


----------



## Ian (Sep 15, 2007)

Hey Mikko, welcome to the forum!


----------



## Kriss (Sep 15, 2007)

Hi Mikko and welcome to Mantid forum.

8)


----------



## Rick (Sep 15, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## Deutschherper (Sep 15, 2007)

Welcome.


----------



## Nipletius (Sep 15, 2007)

Tervetuloa Mikko


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 15, 2007)

Welcome MikkoN, Nice to see someone from Finland here!


----------



## robo mantis (Sep 15, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## OGIGA (Sep 16, 2007)

Welcome, Mikko!


----------

